# CCW Permit... How Long???



## AZ Outlaws

I'm curious as to how long it took your city/state to process and issue your CCW permit from when you submitted it. 

It took the Arizona Department of Public Safety less than a week, 4 business days to be exact. I went to the 8 hour CCW class last Saturday Dec 8th, mailed off the application Sunday Dec 9th and it came in the mail on Dec 13th. Pretty quick in my opinion considering they have up to 75 days to process it....


----------



## Mike Barham

It took AZ about three weeks for my wife's and mine, but I think that is partially because we sent them in just prior to the Christmas/New Year holiday period.


----------



## Rustycompass

*In Florida ...*

In Central Florida @ the time and if I remember correctly it was about 2 to 3 weeks in the summer time.

AZ, sounds like you got your CCW very quickly, that's the fastest turn around time I've ever heard of. Nice work on the part of youe home state.


----------



## Baldy

We sent ours in with regular finger printing and it took almost 3 months to the day to get ours. If we would have done the prints electronically we would have got them back in about 4 weeks. That's what they told us after the fact. Sure is nice to be legal after about 35yrs as an outlaw.


----------



## jfdavis58

Located in New Mexico. 70 days from submitting until it arrived in the mail. 

Administrative rules say to allow up to 90 days; suggestion from the 'counter help' was to call if nothing arrived by the 80 day mark. CCW instructor indicated a 'back-log' existed at the time of our class; a change in computer systems was underway.

When I called to inform him that I got my license he seemed to think that the back-log had cleared-up and processing was back-on-track and normal again.


----------



## neophyte

*87*

Clt. NC 90 day maximum waiting period mandated by law. Sheriff in Meck. 87 days. My observation, different counties have varied. Meck. Sheriff is opposed to CC. Now he is in Washington with Homeland Defense position.


----------



## cncguns

Mine took 90 days...
My father in law just got his, almost 6 mos to the day...
NY is getting tougher, but the laws says it can't take longer than 6 mos. and when you finnally do get it there are usually restricted carry...:smt076


----------



## john doe.

Montana-6 days!


----------



## damitjim65

*Permit time was awesome.*

I applied to the Franklin County Sheriff's office in Columbus, OH on Friday at 11:30 a.m. Paid my fee, gave them pic, and took fingerprints, plus I completed a application. On the following Monday morning at 9 a.m. they called to tell me my permit was ready. Now that is super fast. Jim


----------



## johnincleveland

I had mine in less then a week.


----------



## falshman70

My recollection is that it took just inside 45 days here in Prince Wm. County, VA. (Shall issue, 45 day max.) But my wife just turned in her paperwork on the 13th, so I'll be better able to tell soon.


----------



## cupsz71

It took 5wks for me personally. But a co-worker who took the test the same class as me, turned in his paperwork the SAME day - got it in 10 days.

Probably due to the fact I'm a legal resident from Up north EH?:smt047

In general people in ND. get their's in under 2wks.


----------



## Bill 54

About 4 weeks here in Colorado.


----------



## Dsig1

Takes between 2-3 weeks in Central PA.


----------



## NAS T MAG

It took about 60 days for my Ohio permit and about 30 days for my non-resident PA one.


----------



## bruce333

65 days here in Johnston County NC. 

Plus another week to get it corrected, they misspelled my street address. I was still was able to use it, just had to carry the change of address form around with it.


----------



## libertyrules

It took 4 weeks here in SE Colorado.


----------



## glock27bill

In Virginia it took the full allowable 45 days. After that, by law, they would have had to issue me an interim permit. 

About a year after that 2 friends (husband and wife) for theirs in 2 weeks.


----------



## JJTowman

4 and 1/2 months foe livingston county New york


----------



## Silly

It took exactly one month so I voted 4 weeks. Technically is was 4 weeks and two days. Gotta love New Hampshire.


----------



## bspurs5

Just got my permit today in Rockingham Co. VA. It took 23 days to get it. Would have been 24 or 25 if I waited for them to mail it, but I picked it up from the clerk's office the day of.


----------



## XD_Hokie

Got mine two years ago in Botetourt Co. Virginia and mine came back in about a 4-5 weeks. In Virginia they have 45 days to turn it around from the time you apply with your local sheriff. PopcornsmiliePopcornsmilie


----------



## OlsenG_360

i filled out the application 2 fridays ago. lady at the desk told me to come back a week later to pick up my temporary permit (if the background check was ok). I went back a week later & it was ready for me. she said to expect the plastic copy in about 2-3 weeks. i think the sherrif's office has a month to process it if they choose to though.


----------



## AndyF150

Here in TX the general rule is 60 days. Back in '00 I mailed my application in and got a nasty gram from DPS about 60 days later saying that I had a warrant for my arrest for a bad check and that they wouldn't be able to issue the permit until the issue was cleared up. Once I got the issue cleared up and the supporting paperwork mailed to DPS, I had the license within 45 days. Word to the wise, don't ever keep your checkbook in your vehicle where a passenger could possibly access it!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

AndyF150 said:


> Here in TX the general rule is 60 days. Back in '00 I mailed my application in and got a nasty gram from DPS about 60 days later saying that I had a warrant for my arrest for a bad check and that they wouldn't be able to issue the permit until the issue was cleared up. Once I got the issue cleared up and the supporting paperwork mailed to DPS, I had the license within 45 days. Word to the wise, don't ever keep your checkbook in your vehicle where a passenger could possibly access it!


I'm willing to bet you drive an F-150.


----------



## hfl73

Here in upstate New York it took me 6 months to the day to get my CCW permit, that was four years ago. Information from a fellow New Yorker in a previous post shows the process hasn't sped up.


----------



## BeachBum

City/County of Virginia Beach took exactly 14 days


----------



## Sig Al

About 3 1/2 weeks for me in CT. I was told 8-11 weeks but I guess I was real lucky.


----------



## madison7

*Florida*

Without electronic fingerprints it takes 8-12 weeks in FL. With them about half that time. License is good for 5 years and costs about $200 including mandatory class you have to take. It is a concealed weapon permit that is not limited to firearms. In some case you can carry non-lethal (ex:stun guns) in some places where you cannot carry a firearm. Considering the fact that Florida is the place where every lazy, violent criminal goes in the winter it is a nice thing to have to protect self and family when not walking the magic kingdom in Orlando..... PS- With the economy doing so well we have a nice population increase of crazy, drugged up homeless people who no longer feel the need to "ask" for handouts but would rather demand them at the point of a knife or sharp booze bottle....


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I live in Henderson, Nevada. My first CCW in Nevada took about four weeks to get. My renewal, last year, took about three weeks.


----------



## Todd

30 days on the dot for my NC permit. I just sent in my application for my FL permit, so we'll see how long that takes.


----------



## camguy

Got mine in Virginia about five days before the 45-day maximum was up.


----------



## vernpriest

I got mine in 35 days from application (Michigan). When the law first passed it took 6-8 months but electronic fingerprinting and a pro CCW sheriff and county clerk has greatly improved things.


----------



## Black Metal

In Utah it Took about 50 days. The state law says they have to issue or deny within 60 days.


----------



## Todd

Just got my FL permit yesterday. Took 36 days. 

Yes I know it's redundant since FL and NC have reciprocity, but it will save me a lot of time and frustration when we move to already have it in place.


----------



## bps3040

I just received my pin # so I could check on my status. Most people get it in 2 weeks, mine took 60 days. So, I am probably looking at another 6 weeks minimum


----------



## kev74

I started in the beginning of February filling out my application and getting the supporting documentation:

-4 personal references - each notarized, 
-an arrest affidavit (no arrests!) - notarized, 
-the application itself - notarized,
-proof of handgun safety class, 
-proof of handgun ownership.

On March 3, 2008, I handed my completed application in at the Sheriff's Dept.

I just received notice that my interview with the Sheriff's Investigation Unit will be on April 22, 2008. Sometime after that, my paperwork will be sent off to a Judge who will make a determination as to weather or not I am worthy TO BE ABLE TO USE THE HANDGUN I HAD TO BUY INORDER TO SUBMIT MY APPLICATION!!! :smt076 I may or may not have to meet with the Judge to explain my reasons for wanting a Pistol Permit and to find out what restrictions will be placed on my Permit. If all goes smoothly there and the Judge signs off, my paperwork goes back to the Pistol Permit dept. at the County Clerk's office where they'll print up my Permit and call me to pick it up. I'm hoping for June or July.

All this nonsense made me re-up my NRA mambership. And after I have my Permit in hand, I am going to make myself a huge pain in the ass for all of the county politicians who felt it necessary to add more hoops to jump through - on top of what the state requires - inorder to het a Pistol Permit.


----------



## TampaSsgt

When I decided to get my Concealed Weapon License, I went to the gun show at the State Fair Grounds near Tampa to take the CWL class.

As I was standing in line, one of the instructors noticed my NRA life member hat with my metal E-6 stripes on it and he pulled me aside and asked if I had a DD-214, which I replied yes. He advised me I did not need to take the class, took my photos and prints, filled out what he needed to fill out and told me what to fill out and how to send a copy of my DD-214 in to the State. He advised it would take about 90 days.

90 days to the day my CWL arrived.

I am ex-military and ex-LEO, they have my prints, all my info, etc. and it took them 90 days to do my background checks. 

This was about the same time that the government wanted to give all the illegals amnesty stating they could do a complete 24 hour background check .... yeah right, that makes sense to me! :smt076


----------



## babs

neophyte said:


> Clt. NC 90 day maximum waiting period mandated by law. Sheriff in Meck. 87 days. My observation, different counties have varied. Meck. Sheriff is opposed to CC. Now he is in Washington with Homeland Defense position.


... Nice.. he's one of "them".

I'm in WNC so I imagine if I get to that point it won't be so bad.. The class is a full Saturday at my local range I think. I need to learn up on the carry laws in NC about non-concealed as well as concealed etc.


----------



## niadhf

cncguns said:


> Mine took 90 days...
> My father in law just got his, almost 6 mos to the day...
> NY is getting tougher, but the laws says it can't take longer than 6 mos. and when you finnally do get it there are usually restricted carry...:smt076


Unrestricted IN THIS COUNTY is easy. some are not. Mine was 90 days TO THE DAY. UR


----------



## niadhf

kev74 said:


> I started in the beginning of February filling out my application and getting the supporting documentation:
> 
> -4 personal references - each notarized,
> -an arrest affidavit (no arrests!) - notarized,
> -the application itself - notarized,
> -proof of handgun safety class,
> -proof of handgun ownership.
> 
> On March 3, 2008, I handed my completed application in at the Sheriff's Dept.
> 
> I just received notice that my interview with the Sheriff's Investigation Unit will be on April 22, 2008. Sometime after that, my paperwork will be sent off to a Judge who will make a determination as to weather or not I am worthy TO BE ABLE TO USE THE HANDGUN I HAD TO BUY INORDER TO SUBMIT MY APPLICATION!!! :smt076 I may or may not have to meet with the Judge to explain my reasons for wanting a Pistol Permit and to find out what restrictions will be placed on my Permit. If all goes smoothly there and the Judge signs off, my paperwork goes back to the Pistol Permit dept. at the County Clerk's office where they'll print up my Permit and call me to pick it up. I'm hoping for June or July.
> 
> All this nonsense made me re-up my NRA mambership. And after I have my Permit in hand, I am going to make myself a huge pain in the ass for all of the county politicians who felt it necessary to add more hoops to jump through - on top of what the state requires - inorder to het a Pistol Permit.


I am amazed at new yorks process. I was licensed when i lived in mass 10 + years ago. I applied, Talked to Shermy (our Chief of Police), and got the permit 5 days later, then went and bought what i wanted and could afford.

New York Now:
4 (in county) references, Application, reason, class
Ok i'm good so far.

10 weeks after i turned it in, still no FBI response. 
12 weeks after i turned in application. Approve Unrestricted.
13 weeks, County Clerk Finally answers my questions (they couldn't get in touch with me, my mailing addres and living address are 2 different towns (and counties) and there is only room for residence on the application).
So then I find out i have to purchase a gun to get my gun purchase "slip" to give to the dealer to get hte gun i purchased?????
and THEN i can pick up the Pistol Permit.

BUt I did. :smt033(ok anyone know THAt quote? if so you are just as demented as me)


----------



## TOF

2 weeks. Had I lived in the Phoenix area it would have taken less Post Office time.

Thought I had answered this before but on review determined I hadn't.

:smt1099


----------



## Dan

Got my ccw permit today. I'm in Florida, and took 5 weeks to the day. 
Dan


----------



## teknoid

10 days in KY. They don't do fingerprints here, either. 

I was kind of surprised at the thickness of the ledger I signed when I picked it up. I signed close to the end of it. That sucker looked big enough to hold every name in the county, and was only for CCDW holders.


----------



## Elmer Gantry

6 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## badger54

I got mine in exactly 7 days in NW washington, and I had only been in the state 2 weeks after moving from the UK.


----------



## kev74

Here in Orange County, NY I submitted my application in the begining of March and I got my permit last Tuesday, 2-1/2 months after I submitted it. By New York standards that was pretty quick.


----------



## LeadSSled

A buddy of mine received his CCW permit this week. It took 83 days from the date of application. This is in Knox County, TN.


----------



## khellandros66

I made the mistake of applying before Christmas, got my card back like Jan 20th, plus I had to wait for a convenient time to get the pic and card in hand.


----------



## funkypunk97

cncguns said:


> Mine took 90 days...
> My father in law just got his, almost 6 mos to the day...
> NY is getting tougher, but the laws says it can't take longer than 6 mos. and when you finnally do get it there are usually restricted carry...:smt076


What is restricted carry in NY?

I was told it was pretty much dependent on the county you live it as far as how tough it is. It all comes down to the judge granting the permit or not.

I know you cannot carry inside any of the NYC boroughs, but outside of that I had not heard of any restrictions.


----------



## funkypunk97

niadhf said:


> I am amazed at new yorks process. I was licensed when i lived in mass 10 + years ago. I applied, Talked to Shermy (our Chief of Police), and got the permit 5 days later, then went and bought what i wanted and could afford.
> 
> New York Now:
> 4 (in county) references, Application, reason, class
> Ok i'm good so far.
> 
> 10 weeks after i turned it in, still no FBI response.
> 12 weeks after i turned in application. Approve Unrestricted.
> 13 weeks, County Clerk Finally answers my questions (they couldn't get in touch with me, my mailing addres and living address are 2 different towns (and counties) and there is only room for residence on the application).
> So then I find out i have to purchase a gun to get my gun purchase "slip" to give to the dealer to get hte gun i purchased?????
> and THEN i can pick up the Pistol Permit.
> 
> BUt I did. :smt033(ok anyone know THAt quote? if so you are just as demented as me)


It seems to vary a bit from county to county...... I did not know this until I read what you guys have said here....

So far my process has been similar but not exactly the same.....YET!!

I got my 4 references, got my prints done, saw a notary, paid my dues, got pictures taken and handed in all my papers.....

The clerk told me that the next step was my interview with a deputy or sheriff (in 4-8 weeks), then the judge will make his ruling (before 6mos) so now all I can do is wait...... but since I've been talking about doing this for two years already the wait won't be too much of a big deal....

I guess the purchasing part will probably the same as you guys....


----------



## kev74

funkypunk97 said:


> What is restricted carry in NY?
> 
> I was told it was pretty much dependent on the county you live it as far as how tough it is. It all comes down to the judge granting the permit or not.
> 
> I know you cannot carry inside any of the NYC boroughs, but outside of that I had not heard of any restrictions.


In New York, the judge who signs off on your license has the ability to add restrictions, or conditions, to your license. These are purposes that the judge says you can lawfuly use your handgun for, but it is a bit ambigous because NY issues only one type of consealed carry license. For example, my license says "Hunting, Target" on the front with no explaination, but on the back says "This license is issued with the following conditions: 1. It is revocable at any time. 2. If issued outside NYC, not valid to carry a weapon in NYC unless approved by the police comissioner of that city."

I know of one judge who will only issue licenses with restrictions, but will let you apply to have the restrictions removed after a period of time...almost like an extended waiting period. In any case, I usually don't carry unless I'm on my way to or from the range, but if I felt the need to carry, the gun is coming with me - and with the right lawyer, the law will be on my side.


----------



## kev74

funkypunk97, 

What county are you in?


----------



## Todd

kev74 said:


> In any case, I usually don't carry unless I'm on my way to or from the range, but if I *felt* the need to carry, the gun is coming with me - and with the right lawyer, the law will be on my side.


Glad you said "felt" and not "feel", therefore I can assume you're only talking _hypothetically_ and not actually admitting to carrying in direct violation of your permit restrictions; which we all know would be illegal. And, say it with me, we don't discuss illegal activity on the forum. :smt018









http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11796


----------



## hfl73

I have had my CCW for 4 years. It took 6 months to the day to get my permit. I live in upstate New York (Monroe County) and the only restriction I have is no carry in NYC.


----------



## kev74

Todd said:


> Glad you said "felt" and not "feel", therefore I can assume you're only talking _hypothetically_ and not actually admitting to carrying in direct violation of your permit restrictions; which we all know would be illegal. And, say it with me, we don't discuss illegal activity on the forum. :smt018


Todd, I am in no way suggesting anything unlawful. Just trying to point out the ambiguity of the nonsense we've got to put up with here in the Great State of New York. The laws regarding handgun licenses make no provision for judges to add restrictions to the license. Its something judges have started doing on their own and has not been addressed by the state legislature - legislating from the bench at its finest!

In my case, my license has contradictory information on the front and back. In the strictest and most restrictive interpretation, I am allowed to carry a handgun while engaged in as well as traveling to and from activities involving hunting and target shooting as long as I steer clear of NYC.

So, (these are all _hypothetically_) if I were to carry a handgun on the way to a shooting range, I would be acting legally. If I were to stop at Walmart on the way to the range to get ammo, and stop for lunch on the way home, I'd be legal. But if anything happened along the way that required me to defend myself using a handgun, the question of weather or not I acted legally would likely be answered by how good of a lawyer I could afford.


----------



## Todd

kev74 said:


> Todd, I am in no way suggesting anything unlawful. Just trying to point out the ambiguity of the nonsense we've got to put up with here in the Great State of New York. The laws regarding handgun licenses make no provision for judges to add restrictions to the license. Its something judges have started doing on their own and has not been addressed by the state legislature - legislating from the bench at its finest!
> 
> In my case, my license has contradictory information on the front and back. In the strictest and most restrictive interpretation, I am allowed to carry a handgun while engaged in as well as traveling to and from activities involving hunting and target shooting as long as I steer clear of NYC.
> 
> So, (these are all _hypothetically_) if I were to carry a handgun on the way to a shooting range, I would be acting legally. If I were to stop at Walmart on the way to the range to get ammo, and stop for lunch on the way home, I'd be legal. But if anything happened along the way that required me to defend myself using a handgun, the question of weather or not I acted legally would likely be answered by how good of a lawyer I could afford.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## blue d

Due to the back up at the Sherriffs office Guilford County North carolina takes at least 5 weeks to get in to apply. Then it nominally takes 60 to nearly the full 90 days allowed by law.


----------



## funkypunk97

kev74 said:


> funkypunk97,
> 
> What county are you in?


Cortland.......

I see what you are saying about the restrictions.....

I'm like you, I really only want to carry to the range or competitions. I doubt I'll be carrying it any other time so a sport/hunting type restriction would not really bother me.....


----------



## nelskc

5 days in AZ for me


----------



## rook83

FL - sent in my packet yesterday, 7/9. I'll let y'all know how long it takes.


----------



## sambeaux

*Louisiana*

30 days from the date I submitted my paperwork til the date stamped on my permit; took another 5 days to receive in the mail.


----------



## tekhead1219

In Tx, it took me 2 1/2 mths from mailing the forms in to receiving the CCL in the mail.


----------



## mtlmgc

It took 3 1/2-4 weeks to get mine from the application date. I only live about 8 miles from the county court house so I was able to hand deliver the application and pick it up when it was ready. I was surprised when they called because they said it could take 6-8 weeks.:smt041


----------



## RotorHead

In Tenn the law allow's 90 days, and that is what it is taking these days. 3 down, 87 to go.....


----------

